# Another Park Another Sunday - video tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Doobie Brothers Another Park Another Sunday: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great song - thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVKpkCoU1XU


----------

